# Who cans?



## Tabitha (Jul 5, 2008)

I am thinking about trying my hand at canning. Does anyone have any favorite recipes to share?


----------



## IanT (Jul 5, 2008)

depends on what you want to can...

I have a few but Id have to kill you if I told you some of them lol...


----------



## digit (Jul 6, 2008)

Can whatever is in season and cheap at the moment.

Digit


----------



## Barb (Jul 6, 2008)

when my kids were little i canned pickles, fruits, and made jams and froze beans, corn on the cob and peas. whatever i could do in a hot water bath, the veggies had to be done in a pressure cooker and i was always afraid it would blow up in my kitchen, so they where blanched and put in the freezer.

but i got away from it due to the price of having to purchase the fruits and veggies, it was cheaper just to buy during a store brand sale and because i did daycare you could not serve home canned foods to the kids. 

since it is just the hubby, me and our youngest for another year till she transfers off to a bigger college, i am planning on buckling down and doing more this year. so far i have made jam this year, we put in a small garden and hopefully we'll have a few things in abundunce to put up this year. since it has been so cold, and major rains and late season freezes that have hurt the fruit farmers here, having to buy the fruits to can are going to be expensive and i won't be doing to much this year. cherries at our farmers market were 35.00 a lug this past weekend, strawberries were 3.50 a quart. we don't have farms where you can go pick the stuff yourself to help off set the cost. 

i just have to keep in mind that it is better for you then store bought.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I do not think I expected it to be cheaper, just better.

I guess I think I do not already have enough work to do.


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

can your own marinara sauce and screw the store-bought nastiness!!

(and remember!! its maDEnADA!)


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 6, 2008)

Great idea Ian, what's your secret family recipe?


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Great idea Ian, what's your secret family recipe?


Id have to kill you if I told you....hehehehehe


First you need to say this right...with conviction..like you run the kitchen!

Im maginamaDEnADA! (Im making marinara) 


alright heres a good one..

but note one thing...fresh=flavor. fresh herbs, veggies etc...everything fresh..nothing dried...for salt/pepper...mortar and pestel ...no preground!!!

get 10lbs of tomatoes
2 onions
1/4 lb of basil
half a handful oregano(and half as much thyme, same amount of rosemary)
one head of garlic
olive oil (no butter!)
3TBSP sugar
salt, pepper, cracked red pepper(THATSA SPICY MEATABALLA!!)
(i also will use some garlic/onion powder in addition...i think it makes the flavor more homogenous)
chicken stock (which i use only on occasion)

first saute'e in extra virgin olive oil (ITS GOT TO BE GREEN!) some of the garlic about half way done, then add the chopped onions, let this saute'e another minute or so. then add the chopped tomatoes 

(I use roma/plumb tomatoes, and sometime some larger vine tomatoes...the vine ones are nice...from a gardeners perspective they will always be the tastiest because they are still attached to a nutrient source (the vine) and hence are still able to grow a bit in the store and retain life...ideally you want to use San Marzano tomatoes which you can buy online and import from Italy...now thats a secret I didnt tell you but they make the best sauce in the world.)

this is where if I use chicken stock id add it. 

add the sugar, stir everything up real nice and let this simmer on medium heat for 20-30 minutes. then you add all the herbs chopped up reaaalllly fine  (fine AND fresh=flavor flavor flavor!!!) add your spices, and the rest of the raw garlic. set the burner to low...if you have a gas stove set it on to simmer....let this simmer on low heat for around 5-7hrs (if you want a TRULY good sauce)...you want it just hot enough so SMALL relaxed bubbles form...no heavy boiling, just slow and steady.

stir it often so the bottom doesnt burn. this will ruin the sauce. Its intensive but its genuine, and you WILL enjoy it.

lastly, let me know how you like it when you make it 


after its done, can it in sterilized (pressure cooker or boiled) Ball mason jars or similar. I like to keep it refridgerated but you dont really need to I dont think...just as long as no air gets in contact with it...

itll probably keep a few months id think???


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you gonna have to kill us now?


----------



## Harlow (Jul 6, 2008)

You could freeze it couldn't you IanT?

How many large jars would this recipe fill?


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

....only if you mispronounce Marinara!... lol


Thats not my family recipe...my mothers varies a little bit, but thats one ive refined over 4 yrs in school 
 I love it!

The secret is, if you really want it to come out well, and if you really want the soul feeling when you make it listen to Andrea Bocelli (Caruso, Le Parole, Con te partido) and then Teardrops (Bella Notte, Come back to sorrento, Mama!)


must have good music playing! that is one of the essential ingredients in the sauce because emotions get cooked in with the food you make (and that is a TRUE Italian belief for you right there...the emotions you cook in with your food will be felt by those who consume it.)


----------



## Harlow (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you seen the movie "Like Water For Chocolate?" It's all about emotions being cooked into food & effecting the emotions of the people who eat it.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 6, 2008)

That is my VERY favorite movie! You have got to see it Ian if you haven't already!


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

Harlow said:
			
		

> You could freeze it couldn't you IanT?
> 
> How many large jars would this recipe fill?



This will cook down quite a bit, I would say itll fill a large pot about halfway when its all finished because it becomes quite a thick sauce. for a how many jars Im not quite sure...but youd be swimming in sauce for quite some time. I made a batch at the beginning of this week and Ive got enough to last through next week and probably half the week after that.

You could DEF freeze it , only I advocate using those freezer bags you can use on an impact sealer (or those foodsaver things you see) since there is some water content to the tomatoes I think it might crack glass as it expands?? and Id hate to lose sauce!! lol

[meatball recipe moved to its own thread!  ]


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> That is my VERY favorite movie! You have got to see it Ian if you haven't already!




no i havent seen it yet!!  whats it about ?? i seem to remember the name!


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

this technically isnt a canning recipe but try the caesar dressing recipe on the pasta thread i linked up top..will store for 2 weeks or so and you can make a hell of a lot more than what you can buy for the cost of making it in the store...and it tasted a hundred billion million zillion times better


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a Chocolate for Water thread.

Wiki has a full synopsis of the move if you want to read it. I really suggest you rent the movie at your earliest convenience! It'll be up your alley for sure.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=37085#37085


----------



## IanT (Jul 8, 2008)

alright you talked me into it


----------



## Deda (Jul 10, 2008)

I can can!  Actually I cook, DH cans.  We tag team.  Fill, cap, wipe, boil, lift.... lather, rinse, repeat.

My specialty is Apple Cinnamon Jelly - super easy and completely without nutritional merit.  
Amazing on Vanilla Ice Cream, no PBJ should ever be without it.

Boil 8 cups of 100% Apple Juice with 2 packs of pectin (don't use the liquid, its eww.)
While the Apple mix is boiling take a bag (12 oz or so?) of Cinnamon Imperials Candy and run them through the blender.  Measure the pulverized candy into a bowl and add enough sugar to make 7 cups.

Add the sugar mix, stir constantly.

Bring to a full boil, 2 minutes. 
Pour into sterilized jars, wipe rims, add lids and rings - tight!  
Process for 5 minutes.  (or directions for your altitude on Pectin box)
Remove and let cool, you should hear the pops in about 15 - 20 minutes. 
Test your seals the next day.  If a jar doesn't seal correctly refrigerate it and use within a few weeks.

Makes about a dozen jars.  Don't double.  It never works when I try to double or triple.  Maybe someone can tell me why?  I usually make about 36 jars for around the holidays.  It would be so easy to make it all at once.


----------



## IanT (Jul 10, 2008)

omg that sounds liek apple pie in a jar...mmmmmmm i need to try this one


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

bump!!!


----------



## Wax Munky (Sep 24, 2009)

Quik info for those that are considering canning..I'll post a few links
I've been canning tomato product this summer.Ketchups,soups,stewed/whole tomatoes,sauces..It's bee a lot of fun.Even better if you have the equipment.That Presto is just awesome!
The Ball Blue Book, is a must have book when canning.

http://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/home/1.php

http://www.gopresto.com/products/produc ... tock=01781

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/

http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/usdahome

My latest project...Ketchup


----------



## Pug Mom (Sep 24, 2009)

Wax Munky said:
			
		

> The Ball Blue Book, is a must have book when canning.



I couldn't agree more!  You can pretty much can anything, but it is the difference in the process times for the different foods that will keep them from spoiling.  I do applesauce and jams....  I make a kick butt pasta sauce, but I haven't tried jarring it yet....  But if I were to try I would refer to my Ball Book!!


----------



## IanT (Sep 24, 2009)

mmmmm that looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good


----------



## Wax Munky (Sep 24, 2009)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> [quote="Wax Munky":2d7tqo44]
> The Ball Blue Book, is a must have book when canning.



I couldn't agree more!  You can pretty much can anything, but it is the difference in the process times for the different foods that will keep them from spoiling.  I do applesauce and jams....  I make a kick butt pasta sauce, but I haven't tried jarring it yet....  But if I were to try I would refer to my Ball Book!![/quote:2d7tqo44]

The new Ball Blue Book..Has the yellow cover.I've heard it's pretty much the same as the original.Really enjoyed the Ball's Complete Book Of Home preserving.You probably know the one..I like the print..I'm going blind..lol...

Home preserves..applesauce..Nobody can beat that!!.I have yet to be able to can applesauce.It's gone before I even get the jars prepped..It's apple season to!!!!! Maybe this year..

Munky.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 27, 2009)

I canned fruits a years ago and would love to can more but the kitchen here has limit space. I wanted to can tomato sauce but my tomato plants are not giving me much. And I love the ball blue book!


----------

